# Intel 82915G/GV/910GL driver update: class installer error



## Janderson7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Last night I tried running a program and got an error message saying that my pc did not support shader model 2.0. However, Intel's website shows that my chipset should support pixel shader model 2.0 Graphics — Pixel shader and vertex shader support

I tried to uninstall and reinstall the video drivers as outlined in this webpage goo.gl/8JXER but I recieved an error and am currently unable to reinstall the drivers.

The hardware update wizard gave the following error:
Cannot Install this Hardware
There was a problem installing this hardware:
Intel(R) 92915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
An error occurred during the installation of the device
The class installer has denied the request to install or upgrade this device

Afterwards I tried installing the older driver version that was on the intel website but I got the same error.

From what I've read on the web the install error could be related to permisions to edit the registry (I am running as admin) and seems to occur mostly with scanners and printers.

Regards,
Jim

PC info
HP Pavilion a1020n
Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Intel Pentium 4 3.06 ghz
Intel 82915G/GV/910GL
3192MB Ram
DX 9.0c

The following is taken from the setupapi file after the last install attempt

[2012/04/07 11:44:59 1552.282 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): usb\root_hub&vid8086&pid2658&rev0003,usb\root_hub&vid8086&pid2658,usb\root_hub
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [ROOTHUB.Dev] in "c:\windows\inf\usbport.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "USB\ROOT_HUB\4&18BF5AEE&0".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:00 1552.284 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): acpi\pnp0303,*pnp0303
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): *pnp030b
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [PS2] in "c:\windows\inf\oem46.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "ACPI\PNP0303\4&2D2D400&0".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:01 1552.286 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): root\rdp_kbd
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [RDP_KBD] in "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "ROOT\RDP_KBD\0000".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:02 1552.288 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): hid\vid_046d&pid_c01b&rev_1800,hid\vid_046d&pid_c01b,hid_device_system_mouse,hid_device_up:0001_u:0002,hid_device
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [HID_Mouse_Inst] in "c:\windows\inf\msmouse.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "HID\VID_046D&PID_C01B\6&BC64E9E&0&0000".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:03 1552.290 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): root\rdp_mou
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [RDP_MOU] in "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "ROOT\RDP_MOU\0000".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:26 1552.890 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_10ec&dev_8139&subsys_2a0b103c&rev_10,pci\ven_10ec&dev_8139&subsys_2a0b103c,pci\ven_10ec&dev_8139&cc_020000,pci\ven_10ec&dev_8139&cc_0200
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_10ec&dev_8139&rev_10,pci\ven_10ec&dev_8139,pci\ven_10ec&cc_020000,pci\ven_10ec&cc_0200,pci\ven_10ec,pci\cc_020000,pci\cc_0200
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [RTL8139.ndi] in "c:\windows\inf\oem47.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_2A0B103C&REV_10\4&23C0B1C&0&10F0".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:27 1552.892 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_1106&dev_3044&subsys_2a0c103c&rev_80,pci\ven_1106&dev_3044&subsys_2a0c103c,pci\ven_1106&dev_3044&cc_0c0010,pci\ven_1106&dev_3044&cc_0c00
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_1106&dev_3044&rev_80,pci\ven_1106&dev_3044,pci\ven_1106&cc_0c0010,pci\ven_1106&cc_0c00,pci\ven_1106,pci\cc_0c0010,pci\cc_0c00
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [VIA_Install] in "c:\windows\inf\1394.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {6BDD1FC1-810F-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_2A0C103C&REV_80\4&23C0B1C&0&08F0".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:27 1552.894 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_1814&dev_0201&subsys_00321737&rev_01,pci\ven_1814&dev_0201&subsys_00321737,pci\ven_1814&dev_0201&cc_028000,pci\ven_1814&dev_0201&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_1814&dev_0201&rev_01,pci\ven_1814&dev_0201,pci\ven_1814&cc_028000,pci\ven_1814&cc_0280,pci\ven_1814,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [WMP54Gv4.ndi] in "c:\windows\inf\oem3.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_00321737&REV_01\4&23C0B1C&0&20F0".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:28 1552.896 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_244e&subsys_00000000&rev_d3,pci\ven_8086&dev_244e&subsys_00000000,pci\ven_8086&dev_244e&rev_d3,pci\ven_8086&dev_244e,pci\ven_8086&dev_244e&cc_060401,pci\ven_8086&dev_244e&cc_0604
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&cc_060401,pci\ven_8086&cc_0604,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_060401,pci\cc_0604
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [PCI_DRV] in "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D3\3&11583659&0&F0".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:29 1552.898 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2580&subsys_00000000&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2580&subsys_00000000,pci\ven_8086&dev_2580&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2580,pci\ven_8086&dev_2580&cc_060000,pci\ven_8086&dev_2580&cc_0600
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&cc_060000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0600,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_060000,pci\cc_0600
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [NO_DRV] in "c:\windows\inf\oem65.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2580&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04\3&11583659&0&00".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:30 1552.901 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2640&subsys_00000000&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2640&subsys_00000000,pci\ven_8086&dev_2640&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2640,pci\ven_8086&dev_2640&cc_060100,pci\ven_8086&dev_2640&cc_0601
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&cc_060100,pci\ven_8086&cc_0601,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_060100,pci\cc_0601
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [ISAPNP_DRV] in "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&11583659&0&F8".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:31 1552.903 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2651&subsys_2a0a103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2651&subsys_2a0a103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_2651&cc_01018f,pci\ven_8086&dev_2651&cc_0101
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2651&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2651,pci\ven_8086&cc_01018f,pci\ven_8086&cc_0101,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_01018f,pci\cc_0101
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [intelide_Inst] in "c:\windows\inf\mshdc.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2651&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&FA".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:32 1552.905 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2658&subsys_2a0a103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2658&subsys_2a0a103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_2658&cc_0c0300,pci\ven_8086&dev_2658&cc_0c03
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2658&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2658,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c0300,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c03,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_0c0300,pci\cc_0c03
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [UHCI.Dev] in "c:\windows\inf\usbport.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E8".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:32 1552.907 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2659&subsys_2a0a103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2659&subsys_2a0a103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_2659&cc_0c0300,pci\ven_8086&dev_2659&cc_0c03
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2659&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2659,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c0300,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c03,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_0c0300,pci\cc_0c03
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [UHCI.Dev] in "c:\windows\inf\usbport.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E9".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:33 1552.909 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_265a&subsys_2a0a103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_265a&subsys_2a0a103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_265a&cc_0c0300,pci\ven_8086&dev_265a&cc_0c03
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_265a&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_265a,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c0300,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c03,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_0c0300,pci\cc_0c03
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [UHCI.Dev] in "c:\windows\inf\usbport.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EA".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:34 1552.911 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_265b&subsys_2a0a103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_265b&subsys_2a0a103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_265b&cc_0c0300,pci\ven_8086&dev_265b&cc_0c03
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_265b&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_265b,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c0300,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c03,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_0c0300,pci\cc_0c03
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [UHCI.Dev] in "c:\windows\inf\usbport.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EB".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:34 1552.913 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_265c&subsys_2a0a103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_265c&subsys_2a0a103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_265c&cc_0c0320,pci\ven_8086&dev_265c&cc_0c03
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_265c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_265c,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c0320,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c03,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_0c0320,pci\cc_0c03
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [EHCI.Dev] in "c:\windows\inf\usbport.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EF".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:35 1552.915 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2660&subsys_00000000&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2660&subsys_00000000,pci\ven_8086&dev_2660&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2660,pci\ven_8086&dev_2660&cc_060400,pci\ven_8086&dev_2660&cc_0604
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&cc_060400,pci\ven_8086&cc_0604,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_060400,pci\cc_0604
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [PCI_DRV] in "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E0".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:36 1552.917 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2668&subsys_2a09103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2668&subsys_2a09103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_2668&cc_040300,pci\ven_8086&dev_2668&cc_0403
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2668&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_2668,pci\ven_8086&cc_040300,pci\ven_8086&cc_0403,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_040300,pci\cc_0403
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [HDAudio_Device] in "c:\windows\inf\hdaudbus.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2668&SUBSYS_2A09103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D8".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:37 1552.919 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_266a&subsys_2a0a103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_266a&subsys_2a0a103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_266a&cc_0c0500,pci\ven_8086&dev_266a&cc_0c05
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_266a&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_266a,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c0500,pci\ven_8086&cc_0c05,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_0c0500,pci\cc_0c05
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [NO_DRV] in "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&FB".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
[2012/04/07 11:45:38 1552.921 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_266f&subsys_2a0a103c&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_266f&subsys_2a0a103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_266f&cc_01018a,pci\ven_8086&dev_266f&cc_0101
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_266f&rev_03,pci\ven_8086&dev_266f,pci\ven_8086&cc_01018a,pci\ven_8086&cc_0101,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_01018a,pci\cc_0101
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe" 
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [intelide_Inst] in "c:\windows\inf\mshdc.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266F&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03\3&11583659&0&F9".
#E256 SetupCloseFileQueue called while queue is in use (locked).
test
test
[2012/04/07 11:57:08 4184.1045 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&subsys_2a08103c&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&subsys_2a08103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&cc_030000,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&cc_0300
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582,pci\ven_8086&cc_030000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0300,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_030000,pci\cc_0300
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&subsys_2a08103c&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&subsys_2a08103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&cc_030000,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&cc_0300
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582,pci\ven_8086&cc_030000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0300,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_030000,pci\cc_0300
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner~JIM\LOCALS~1\Temp\pft5C3~tmp\Setup.exe"
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582" in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\igxp32_757949efdd70357ee37252d828aca09cdf5c75b7\igxp32.inf; Device: "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family"; Driver: "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family"; Provider: "Intel Corporation"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "i915G0".
#I023 Actual install section: [i915G0]. Rank: 0x00002001. Effective driver date: 01/13/2007.
#-148 Loading coinstaller modules for "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family".
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iAlmCoIn_v3943.dll" for driver "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [i915G0] in "c:\windows\system32\drvstore\igxp32_757949efdd70357ee37252d828aca09cdf5c75b7\igxp32.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
[2012/04/07 11:57:09 4184.1191]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner~JIM\LOCALS~1\Temp\pft5C3~tmp\Setup.exe"
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&subsys_2a08103c&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&subsys_2a08103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&cc_030000,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&cc_0300
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582,pci\ven_8086&cc_030000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0300,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_030000,pci\cc_0300
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582" in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\igxp32_757949efdd70357ee37252d828aca09cdf5c75b7\igxp32.inf; Device: "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family"; Driver: "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family"; Provider: "Intel Corporation"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "i915G0".
#I023 Actual install section: [i915G0]. Rank: 0x00002001. Effective driver date: 01/13/2007.
#-148 Loading coinstaller modules for "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family".
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iAlmCoIn_v3943.dll" for driver "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [i915G0] in "c:\windows\system32\drvstore\igxp32_757949efdd70357ee37252d828aca09cdf5c75b7\igxp32.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_ALLOW_INSTALL.
#E154 Class installer failed. Error 0xe000022b: The class installer has denied the request to install or upgrade this device.
[2012/04/07 11:57:10 4184.1337 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&subsys_2a08103c&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&subsys_2a08103c,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&cc_030000,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&cc_0300
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_2582&rev_04,pci\ven_8086&dev_2582,pci\ven_8086&cc_030000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0300,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_030000,pci\cc_0300
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner~JIM\LOCALS~1\Temp\pft5C3~tmp\Setup.exe"
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582" in C:\WINDOWS\INF\oem60.inf; Device: "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family"; Driver: "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family"; Provider: "Intel Corporation"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "i915G0".
#I023 Actual install section: [i915G0]. Rank: 0x00002001. Effective driver date: 08/14/2006.
#-148 Loading coinstaller modules for "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family".
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iAlmCoIn_v3943.dll" for driver "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [i915G0] in "c:\windows\inf\oem60.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_ALLOW_INSTALL.
#E154 Class installer failed. Error 0xe000022b: The class installer has denied the request to install or upgrade this device.


Also, there were some errors in the log
[2012/04/07 11:27:58 4340.6]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysocmgr.exe" /y /i:C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysoc.inf
#E077 Could not locate a non-empty section [iis_common_install] when calculating disk space in "C:\WINDOWS\INF\iis.inf". Error 0xe0000102: The required line was not found in the INF.
#E077 Could not locate a non-empty section [iis_inetmgr_install] when calculating disk space in "C:\WINDOWS\INF\iis.inf". Error 0xe0000102: The required line was not found in the INF.
#E077 Could not locate a non-empty section [iis_pwmgr_install] when calculating disk space in "C:\WINDOWS\INF\iis.inf". Error 0xe0000102: The required line was not found in the INF.
#E077 Could not locate a non-empty section [iis_www_install] when calculating disk space in "C:\WINDOWS\INF\iis.inf". Error 0xe0000102: The required line was not found in the INF.
#E077 Could not locate a non-empty section [iis_doc_install] when calculating disk space in "C:\WINDOWS\INF\iis.inf". Error 0xe0000102: The required line was not found in the INF.
#E077 Could not locate a non-empty section [iis_ftp_install] when calculating disk space in "C:\WINDOWS\INF\iis.inf". Error 0xe0000102: The required line was not found in the INF.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try getting the video driver package from HP.


----------



## Janderson7 (Apr 7, 2012)

I got the driver from Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion a1020n Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English) and it seems to have installed. Gonna reboot.


----------



## Janderson7 (Apr 7, 2012)

It seems they did not load up properly. The screenshot shows that as the found new hardware wizard was running it was looking for a file called igxpmp32.sys. I ran a search on my computer and found two copies of the file.










Awaiting further instructions ;D


----------



## Janderson7 (Apr 7, 2012)

I was able to re install up to the most recent drivers but still get the pixel shader 2.0 error. I imagine they use a different version like 2.0b or something.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

After reading your link above, there is a note by your chipset.

1 Intel offers an optimized graphics pipeline for shader processing included in Microsoft DirectX*. This graphics pipeline is used by games for software (SW) shader processing.

Which would seem to indicate that it isn't supported by hardware. It is supported by software. In which case, the game/application also has to allow/support a non-hardware implementation.

At least that is my understanding.


----------

